# 2 more from the shop here at VGG



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I just finished up 2 more stocks for a local gunsmith. Now maybe I'll get a chance to do a couple of my own projects I've had to put off for awhile.

*This one is the ever popular Candy Apple Red over Silver Pearl*



*This one is some wild silver flake over Black*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some real beautiful work there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Holy shnikes! Excellent work!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is some fine craftsmanship. Well done.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd be afraid to use those.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing Glen...............beautiful work!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I assume these are both bench guns. But I'm not sure. Definitely not the kind of stock I'd want to carry hunting. With all that flake, the black one shines for miles!! It's almost unbelievable how it sparkles in the sun. I have a couple "laid back" projects coming up, they are actual hunting guns.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, those guns look amazing. I would be afraid of scratching them, but would be so very cool to have a gun look like these. Are they painted or fiberglass?


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

They're composite stocks that I painted and clearcoated. They take some work, but they're alot of fun too.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking stocks !!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice work...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are beautiful. The silver flake over black is awesome !


----------

